# 1985 rapido



## degzie (May 21, 2009)

hi all
just bought a renault trafic rapido randonneur 410, it's a 1985 coach built 4 berth,not bad for it's age, only one problem the timing belt has gone so i'll have to sort the engine, interior is quite good and all servives work ok. been looking around tinterweb and can not find any info on who built it. anyway i can't grumble at the price i paid for it, anyone out there have any info i would be very greatfull. i will take some pics and post them up.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi degzie

If it's a Rapido, it was built by Rapido in France:

http://www.rapido.fr/sites/gbr/index.php


----------



## degzie (May 21, 2009)

hi mate thanks for info, here's a pic of the old girl








needs some tlc.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi degzie,

That Rapido looks very modern for 1985. The low profile plus elevating roof design is one I like. I hope you get her running soon. Keep us posted.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## degzie (May 21, 2009)

cheers bud
removed rocker cover today and found two of the rockers broken, going to find another rocker fit a timing belt and see what happens.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi degzie,
welcome to the world of Rapido's. Ours is a little later than yours (2008) but that one of yours is quite a rare beast. I have never seen one from that year. 
I would say that if you have broken rockers, then there is a good chance that you will have a few bent valves, as the pistons would have hit them when the belt broke. The valves would then have broken the rockers. When you get the rocker shaft off you need to do a compression check before you go any further.
Good luck with this project, keep us informed as to how it is going,
Colin


----------



## degzie (May 21, 2009)

hi colin
i thought it to be a bit rare as i can't find any others on the web, as for the valves it's been sugested by a friend to tap each one with a hammer to see if they stick,with the cam and rockers removed the valves look ok, how do i do the compression test, is it a matter of removing the injectors fitting comp gauge and cranking the engine via starter .


----------

